# Filtering wine



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

I know there are fancy filtering tools out there and I read alot about them on the forums. But is there a cheap alternative? Maybe sometype of coffee filter, or sanitized cleaning pad? This would only be used at bottling and after several rackings. Any ideas or suggestions? I don't have a lot of money so any household remedies would be great


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

This is about as cheap as it gets. Its works fine but is a little slow. I have this and have used it for years. It takes about 45 minutes from start to finish with 6 gallons.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5292


----------



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

How long does one pad last? I assume only one racking?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

One batch!


----------



## jet (Oct 17, 2010)

Does that work with gravity siphoning (i.e. it doesn't require a pump)?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

No pump needed althigh you can hook it up to a pump, I havent used it like that Ive seen this hooked up t a fish aquarium oumo where the pump was pushing and not pulling.


----------



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

I just read using a google search that wine makers have used water filtering systems using pumps or even swimming pool filters. Comments?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

You could use a whole house water filter with a vacuum pump. Again they would be a one time use but you could do multiple batches at one time. Just start with your lightest and do the reds last. You'll also want to make sure what the micron reading s are when you buy them. I typically filter with a 1 micron filter. I would recommend looking at a mini jet filter. They can be bought new for $130-$230 depending on where you buy it at.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 17, 2010)

I typically filter with a 1 micron filter. 

At what point do you rack with a 1 mic filter? First rack, second, etc? Do you filter all, that is the sediment also or do you leave the sed at the bottom of the carboy?


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes I love my Boun Vino Mini-Jet filter


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2010)

*Do not* use a carbon filter what ever you do people as it will strip almost all the flavor and most of the color out of your wine. The pleated filters are the best and ye you can use a whole house filter canister and cartridge to filter your wine via a pump. Basically it s what is offered on a few sites by manufacturers such as Enolmatic and Valley Vintner. Here is a pic from Valley Vintner for their set up which really isnt a bad price but you may be able to beat it at Walmart but not by much except for not paying shipping. I will say the filters on that site would be better then what Walmart would probably have and here is also a link for their filters, just scroll down. The Enolmatic is a Glorified whole house filter canister but they offer filters that you can use to Sterile filter your wine meaning that it will remove all the yeast cells so you dont need to use Potassium sorbate in your wine to sweeten. This is the best you can do pretty much for the home winemaker without getting into serious $ systems and you can bottle with this unit and also use tandem filters in a row. Many small wineries actually use this. The best thing about this unit is that you can stop the wine from fermenting by old crashing the wine at the residual sweetness you want by chilling it then immediately filter it with a rough filter right to the sterile filter in tandem and wala. you have a sweet wine that can ot ferment any more thus not needing to add many chems besides sulfite to further protect your wine.
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=WE-30-4850&Category_Code=PF
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PF


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok I have a question or two.....I bought a home house filter and hooked it up, ran some water from one carboy to the next to make sure there are no leaks, and there wasn't, but I was getting a lot of air on the back side going to the filtered carboy, does this hurt anything?...should it be just a nice steady stream?...is there a home house filter that works better than another? The link listed below is what I am using. Thanks for the help.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_89376-59019...pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=sediment+filter


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2010)

It sounds like you are introducing oxygen into your wine which is not good. Are all of your hose connections tight? You may need to use hose clamps.


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 18, 2010)

all connections are tight, and I do have everything clamped, thats what is so odd.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 18, 2010)

could be air coming from the filter itself


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats what I'm thinking might have to get a different filter, anybody have a whole home filter that has worked for them faithfully that I can get online?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 18, 2010)

kerbos5 said:


> Ok I have a question or two.....I bought a home house filter and hooked it up, ran some water from one carboy to the next to make sure there are no leaks, and there wasn't, but I was getting a lot of air on the back side going to the filtered carboy, does this hurt anything?...should it be just a nice steady stream?...is there a home house filter that works better than another? The link listed below is what I am using. Thanks for the help.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_89376-59019...pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=sediment+filter



I don't see an air release button on your filter. I have one on mine and it usually takes a few seconds to get the air out of the filter housing and line. There is alot of air in a unit that has no fluid in it.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with steve. There should be an air release button on it. You can also check to make sure that the housing is tight and leak free. Make sure the gasket its wet before assembling and tightening. Some air probably won't hurt as you are moving it under vacuum so that is ridding the air from the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2010)

As wine makers we are much more cautious of introducing 02 to our wines then really needed as long as our wines are sulfited properly. Remember that typically wine can sit in barrel for quite some time and this slowly introduces 02 to the wine the whole time its in there. If your win e is sulfited properly you have no problem at all. That being said take precautions to not further introduce this wine to much more just to be safe.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2010)

I also agree with the possiblity of it being caused by no air release button. The enolmatic has a bypass that you open to rid all of theair out of it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2010)

You could easily install an air release by going to the hard ware store and buying a petcock or 3 way valve for this exact situation.


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 18, 2010)

your right no air release hmmm, can anybody suggest a good filter thats worked for them, out of sears, ace, lowes, homedepot...yada yada, I live in the midwest.  I think I'm gonna take this back, didn't know what to looke for...live and learn.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is a place that sells this stuff pretty cheap.
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=WE-30-4850&Category_Code=PF
In that pic you can see the red button on top of the filter, its the air release.


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I added up how much I spent getting the whole home filtration system to work and it was around 75 bucks, I returned everything, and gave into the AWESOME!...prices Big G has at www.finevinewines.com, I bought the Buon Vino Mini Jet Filter...I figured it was about a wash with my time, labor, and frustration, he just has prices you cant beat....and he's got the Christmas special running, made the deal even sweeter. cheers


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, George is hard to beat but there are just a few things you cant do with that unit that you can with a vacuum pump, are you keeping that?


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 20, 2010)

OH YEAH, that is priceless when racking wine, and bottling, thats what I use it for now, is there something else I should consider.....justifies the cost even more if there is.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

The mini-jet was also my first filtering unit. It worked great and I was able to filter three 6 gallon batches of sediment free wine with no problems using the same filters. Even though I have the enolmatic, I will not give up the mini-jet because there are times I want disposable filters, like when I'm filtering jalapeño wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2010)

Just the degassing then.


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Jalapeño* wine!!!! now your just speaking over my head on purpose.


----------



## kerbos5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Just the degassing then.



Oh yeah do that to forgot.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

kerbos5 said:


> *Jalapeño* wine!!!! now your just speaking over my head on purpose.



OHHHH but drink a glass of it and I not only will be speaking over your head but you'll be speaking through a ring of fire!!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2010)

I have the superjet, but I think that it would be too impracticle to use on just 5 gals of wine


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 22, 2010)

If you do use a home house filter, how long, or how many 6 gallon carboys can you get out of one filter. Also, if you can get more then one time out of a filter, how long can wait till you filter your next batch of wine with the same filter. Red wine only. Happy Holidays To All


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 22, 2010)

The mini jet gets 5-6 gallons to a set of filters - the super jet i think like 40+ gallons.

However - i have used my mini jet for larger volumes - have done like 10-12 gallons per set of filters.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks winemaker, but, im asking about a home house filter, if you where replying to me.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 23, 2010)

I use the home house filter. My second rack is with a 5 micron filter and then the third racking is with a 1 micron filter. I have gotten 2, 6 gallon wines through with no problem. That is the most that I have tried, but I'm certain I could get 3 through.


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.micronfiltercartridges.com/filters.html

Merry Christmas


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Rich, I never saw those string wound filters before. For under $2.00 a piece I am assuming your throwing them away afterwards. Can you get ones smaller than 1 micron? Do you have a picture of your set up you could post for the members?


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Lurker, are you using the 10X2 1/2 or 10X4 1/2?


----------



## homer (Dec 23, 2010)

I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, I've finally figured out what you're talking about with a "whole house filter". Can the element be cleaned or are we talking a new filter every time? I like Wades setup but I don't see it sold anywhere. It looks like the Buon Vino only comes with the pump attached? bk


----------



## Lurker (Dec 24, 2010)

Teamsterjohn said:


> Thanks Lurker, are you using the 10X2 1/2 or 10X4 1/2?


I use 10 X 2 1/2. I'll run 2 carboys thru and then throw it away. I know some will rinse it or back wash it and freeze it. I just don't understand why since they're so cheap. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Lurker (Jan 7, 2011)

kerbos5 said:


> your right no air release hmmm, can anybody suggest a good filter thats worked for them, out of sears, ace, lowes, homedepot...yada yada, I live in the midwest.  I think I'm gonna take this back, didn't know what to looke for...live and learn.


General Electric at Home Depot


----------



## KSKOH (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you use a vacuum or air pump to increase the flow through the filter or just gravity? How long does it take for a 6 gallon carboy? I have 10 6 gallon carboys that will need to be bottled in the next six months and any help I can get to speed the process would be appreciated.

If you have pictures of the setup, that would be very helpful.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## homer (Jan 7, 2011)

Wade E said:


> This is about as cheap as it gets. Its works fine but is a little slow. I have this and have used it for years. It takes about 45 minutes from start to finish with 6 gallons.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5292



Wade, could I not hook up my new vacuum pump to the bottom carboy and pull the wine through the gravity filter quicker? bk


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 7, 2011)

Teamsterjohn said:


> If you do use a home house filter, how long, or how many 6 gallon carboys can you get out of one filter. Also, if you can get more then one time out of a filter, how long can wait till you filter your next batch of wine with the same filter. Red wine only. Happy Holidays To All



If you want to reuse your filter, there is a good article in the Wine Makers Manual that talks about backwashing and perserving with 100 proof vodka.

It's up to the individual which way they want to go.
Heres a link winemakers manual[1].pdf (620.5 KB) 

View attachment winemakers manual[1].pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

Steve looking over the filtration chapter real quick I could not find that artical. What I did find was this:
One-micron (nominal) depth type cartridges cost about $4, and they are suitable for rough filtration of all types of wine. Either 0.5-micron (nominal) depth cartridges, costing about $7, or 0.2-micron (nominal) depth cartridges costing $20 can be used for polish filtration. A 0.2-micron nominal cartridge is preferred for final filtration of white and blush wines.

I disagree with this paragraph. Without my wine being totally free of sediment I would not use a 1 micron filter that they recommend for rough filtration. I use the 1 micron to polish all of my wines. Folks using the mini jet filter with the #2 pad are also using 1 micron. If I had to do a rough filtration I would use a 3 or 5 micron. 

I do reuse my filter cartridges as they cost 40-60 dollars a piece. I do not backwash them as the filter was designed for the fluid to go in, not out and I dot not want to hurt the membrane. I run about 3-4 gallons of cold water through mine followed up with a 1 hour soaking in PBW and then another 3 gallons of cold water through it. The cartridge is then stored in a canister with a k-meta/citric acid solution.

With that said, if I was just using a 5 dollar house filter, I would wait till I had a lot of wine to filter and then just toss it.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dan
Here it is from chapter 22: It does discuss the use of 5 micron filters. I like your way of storing used filters better.

*Wine Filter*Inexpensive but effective wine filters can be made from standard, 10-inch cartridge type water filters.
These filters are available at hardware stores, and a variety of cartridges are manufactured to fit these
standard housings. Five-micron water filter cartridges are available at hardware stores. These
cartridges are inexpensive, and they are useful for rough filtering large quantities of wine. However,
a 5-micron cartridge is quite porous and will not completely clarify dirty wine. One-micron cartridges
are used for general clarification, and many home winemakers use cartridges with 0.5 or 0.2 micron
ratings for filtering wine at bottling time.
*Wine Filter Use*All filter media should be washed before any wine is filtered. First, completely assemble the filter
system, and then flush the system with several gallons of clean water. The water coming out of the
filter should be tasted to make sure no “paper” taste remains. If the rinse water tastes clean, the filter
is drained and used. Washing is continued if the water has a paper taste. Some winemakers prefer to
wash the complete filter system with a 1 percent citric acid solution. The citric acid seems to remove
the paper taste quickly, and the acid helps sterilize the filter. After the acid solution is removed, the
filter system is washed with clean water. A short length of plastic tubing permanently attached to a
hose connector is handy for flushing small filters.
145
*Storing Used Filter Cartridges*Used filter cartridges are difficult to maintain, but the following method works well. Immediately
after use, the filter should be back flushed with several gallons of clean water. Then the water is
drained, and the housing is filled with a 50% ethyl alcohol solution (inexpensive 100 proof Vodka).
The inlet and outlet of the housing should be tightly sealed with small rubber stoppers, and the filter
should be stored in a cool, dry place. When the filter is needed, drain the alcohol, and flush the
housing with clean water. Set the alcohol aside, so it can be reused later.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

Steve thanks for the update and I did locate it where you said is was. I store the filter in a 3" pvc capsule I made. The manual has lots of good things in it but was also written in 1998. For instance it talks about soaking hard corks for several hours in water. I along with others on here to prefer to only put them in dry, but this does require a floor corker. If my corks were old and hard I would probably replace them. A good rule of thumb is not to buy any more then you're going to use. If you make large quanities of wine and buy in bulk like many of us do then use a corkidor. Once again it also has a lot of good ideas and tips in it.

This is a picture of one of my filter capsules...


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 8, 2011)

I no nothing about the Buon vino mini jet filter. Am I right in thinking that it has its own pump?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

homer said:


> Wade, could I not hook up my new vacuum pump to the bottom carboy and pull the wine through the gravity filter quicker? bk


I wouldnt try it as even trying to blow through it usually ends up in a blown filter pad.


----------



## homer (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree but we're talking about sucking not blowing. You got to try and lets know. bk


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

No thanks, you first on this one.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 8, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve thanks for the update and I did locate it where you said is was. I store the filter in a 3" pvc capsule I made. The manual has lots of good things in it but was also written in 1998. For instance it talks about soaking hard corks for several hours in water. I along with others on here to prefer to only put them in dry, but this does require a floor corker. If my corks were old and hard I would probably replace them. A good rule of thumb is not to buy any more then you're going to use. If you make large quanities of wine and buy in bulk like many of us do then use a corkidor. Once again it also has a lot of good ideas and tips in it.
> 
> This is a picture of one of my filter capsules...



Dan, you are absolutley right. I do use a floor corker and a cork a dor as they say. This manual was recommended and I think is good for the basics of home wine making, but one can, learn as I have, alot more on this forum.


----------

